# How do I know if my timing belt has been replaced?



## Jerm97xj (Oct 26, 2019)

Good morning fellow cruzers

I just picked up my 2014 cruze diesel yesterday. I have looked at the car fax and the GM service history and DO NOT see the timing belt replacement anywhere. Here is the problem, the carfax AND the GM service history both stop at 92K miles. The car has 114k on the ticker. I DO NOT have the "replace timing belt" warning but it sounds to me like if it was on, pulling a fuse will turn it off. So my question is this: Is there a visual way for me to tell if it has been replaced? Writing on the belt? Less rust on the tensioner or water pump? 

I am an ex car mechanic with a well equipped garage. I don't mind taking the cover off to have a peek but I would like to know what to look for. If I cant be sure I am just going to change it and all the parts that spin with it. If I don't have to spend that $500 for parts and tools I don't want to.

Thanks!


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Thankfully the front top cover is easy to take off. Just pull off the air intake box (about 5 min's of work) and the top engine cover and you can access all of the bolts around the top front plastic cover over the timing belt. Pop that off and you could be able to inspect the belt and water pump. Look for cracking. The inside of the belt (where the teeth are) would be peeling pretty bad if it were an old belt. You can also look at the smooth surface for signs of any text or labeling. An old belt would likely not have any writing or labels left on it. You can also see the water pump and you may be able to see if there is any black sludge under the pulley. Mine had that pretty bad were it was slowly leaking.

You also _may _ be able to see down tot he tensioner to see if the arrow is still pointing at the circle. If it's not then it needs a new belt.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

A worn belt with 100k miles in 5 years won't look the same as a 10 year old belt with 50k miles. 
They can break either way. With different signs of wear.

I did my pinto when it broke. It was a drivers ed car on the range. Only had 8k miles but the car was 13 years old. Belt looked good. When it broke. It just basically broke as a nice clean straight slice.


----------



## Jerm97xj (Oct 26, 2019)

Thanks for the replies guys. Ill pop that air box and belt cover off and see what I can see. Hopefully its been done already.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Jerm97xj said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. Ill pop that air box and belt cover off and see what I can see. Hopefully its been done already.


Oh, one of the wires by the turbo straps to the front cover with a zip tie/xmas fastener. You can cut the zip tie then when you put the cover back just put a new zip on it. Don't bother trying to pull the xmas fastener out.


----------



## Jerm97xj (Oct 26, 2019)

BDCCruze said:


> Oh, one of the wires by the turbo straps to the front cover with a zip tie/xmas fastener. You can cut the zip tie then when you put the cover back just put a new zip on it. Don't bother trying to pull the xmas fastener out.


Got it. Thanks for the heads up.


----------

